# Tractor of the Month- August



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Tractor of the Month for August is now open!

Please follow this link for rules and entry.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f323/tractor-month-rules-18105/

Good luck!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I messed up on the newsletter. I meant to route the last link to this thread, sorry about that everyone.


----------



## jbh007 (Jul 20, 2011)

How do I put my tractor in contest jbh007


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

*i wana i wana i wana enter*

If I am doing this right I think I just entered?
Here's a link to my 1st tractor in the registry


And here's a link to my 2nd tractor in the registry.


----------



## Continental1850 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hope this is right!!!??!!! My tractor entry for August 2011*

Hello,
Well I guess I will find out if I'm doing this right or not, here is the link to my tractor registry page ("Jolly Green Olie", which is my Oliver 1850 diesel tractor) for the August 2011 Tractor of the Month Contest:

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=136404#post136404

For some reason, I noticed you will have to click on the image of my tractor (to the left of the page) to enlarge it. I noticed other people don't have this problem, but I'm new at this so maybe I did something wrong when I uploaded the picture. Anyway, I hope I did this right, and have a nice day!
Best regards,
Continental 1850 (username for Tractor Forum)


----------



## Continental1850 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hope this is right!!!??!!! My tractor entry for August 2011*

Hello,
Well I guess I will find out if I'm doing this right or not, here is the link to my tractor registry page ("Jolly Green Olie", which is my Oliver 1850 diesel tractor) for the August 2011 Tractor of the Month Contest:

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=136404#post136404

For some reason, I noticed you will have to click on the image of my tractor (to the left of the page) to enlarge it. I noticed other people don't have this problem, but I'm new at this so maybe I did something wrong when I uploaded the picture. Anyway, I hope I did this right, and have a nice day!
Best regards,
Continental 1850 (username for Tractor Forum)


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Great thread.

Okay I'll give it shot.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

*My entry...*

Here's my "Cinderella Story" tractor; 1997 MTD Yard Machines, 18.5 Briggs opposed twin, 42" deck, hydro trans, mulch kit installed. Bought for $150, spent another $150-ish. Total repaint, lots of repairs & new parts. Complete story can be seen in MTD forum under "Recent '99 Yard Machine Purchase". 

Link to registry:http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/97-mtd-18119/

I adjusted the carb today & cut my grass. Works very well.

Pics below...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

*Ken N Tx Ford 2N*

Here is mine..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Okay I'll give it shot.



So she let you put her tractor on here??....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

wjjones..."So she let you put her tractor on here??.."

Yep,but had to sign release paper tho...If Kubota L2800HST should win all prize/prizes shall be foreward to Mrs.,and husband will wine dine one evening.:dazed:


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Vote now for tractor of the Month!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

This is a good thing kau! Thanks!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Over site on my part, it's under review.


----------

